# 66 GTO Stuck In Gear



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

I have 66 389 4 speed GTO which I inherited from my Dad. Recently after being parked for a couple of months, I discovered tranny was stuck in gear. I had recently changed the clutch and thought the Hurst shifter was miss-aligned so I took a look and it seemed correct. I ended up moving lever 3/4 from the forward position to neutral and was able to shift again. Tested fine and shifted smooth, so I attributed the problem to non-use. The problem returned again and I discover the transmission fluid was low and topped it off and moved 3/4. It returned again and this time while driving I could tell the transmission was stuck in 2nd gear. 

I am not certain of the current transmission model and was hoping for someone could help to identify the model and possible problem.

BTW, a few years ago I met a GTO wizard in Oceanside through a Cars and Coffee connection, however, I lost his contact. So if anyone out there knows him, please let me know...

V/R,
Jack
Oceanside, Ca.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Hurst shifter alignment is critical. IME, even slight maladjustment causes jamming. You need to look up "Hurst Shifter Alignment" and follow the procedure closely. It's VERY easy to do, so it's better to verify it.... trying to take short cuts will just leave you stuck somewhere.

Did you put a pin in the shifter, remove the arms, adjust them until they fit perfect, and then reinstall?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As mentioned starting with the basics is your best bet and then go from there.
Disconnecting the linkage so you can test the shift levers on the trans, 
if they move in and out of gear as intended then linkage adjustment is next step.
This is a common problem and should be an easy correction if it is indeed the issue.
Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Cheers


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

and
shift in an H pattern not X pattern

you HAVE to come out of gear first then cut across to the next gear,,,,

as stated above ,,,, a tight linkage is mandatory .... and correct adjustment


----------



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks! I will work on the linkage first and let you know how it goes.


----------



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

oki_namiinori said:


> Thanks! I will work on the linkage first and let you know how it goes.


Okay finally got around to taking a look. 
Moved rod 1st and 2nd by hand into natural and shifting was freed up.
I could not find the alignment holes on the Hurst shifter and I was feeling frisky and dropped the transmission.
Noticed the shifter was gummed up with grease but still is smooth.
Noticed the rod tabs are worn out and no inserts on the transmission stud side.

All gears seem to freely shift when I turn the gear studs.
Should I investigate the transmission more?
What model and year is this transmission?

Using the alignment hole on the Hurst I connected all the rods. Seemed sloppy on both ends of the rods. 
Should I replace the shifter and if so with which model?


Hurst: 3216274
Transmission: 3884685


----------



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

oki_namiinori said:


> Okay finally got around to taking a look.
> Moved rod 1st and 2nd by hand into natural and shifting was freed up.
> I could not find the alignment holes on the Hurst shifter and I was feeling frisky and dropped the transmission.
> Noticed the shifter was gummed up with grease but still is smooth.
> ...


I just noticed I think the number stamped on top of transmission matches the original paperwork.
CK117976 does the "C" mean 1966?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Look closer, the c is actually a 6 for 1966
Thats your original transmission.

Pete Serio should have the parts (bushings) you need for your shifter



Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

O52 said:


> Look closer, the c is actually a 6 for 1966
> Thats your original transmission.
> 
> Pete Serio should have the parts (bushings) you need for your shifter
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## oki_namiinori (Dec 29, 2019)

Turns out the linkages and tabs are incorrect and I replacing them all.


----------

